
California’s last nuclear plant to close after unanimous vote by regulators - toomuchtodo
http://www.sfchronicle.com/bayarea/article/California-regulators-vote-unanimously-to-close-12491203.php
======
thecompilr
That makes me very sad. I believe nuclear power should be developed further,
and California, as a state could find solution for the waste problem, without
waiting for the government. After all it is the richest, and most innovative
state in the US.

Nuclear could make human kind 100% green decades ago, if not for FUD
surrounding it.

I love wind and solar, but they are still unable to supply stable power 24/7
(and I love what the Tesla batteries do to solve that eventually), and can't
be used globally.

~~~
CodeWriter23
This very plant was built under an exemption to that law. Clearly indicating
California gave them a chance. And all they came up with was grossly
inadequate on-site storage.

[http://www.lao.ca.gov/BallotAnalysis/Initiative/2015-001](http://www.lao.ca.gov/BallotAnalysis/Initiative/2015-001)

And I also would like to point out, when environmentalists refer to a process
as “Green”, they exclude the ongoing production of highly-toxic byproducts, no
matter how “safely” they are stored. Yes, CO2 is another toxic by byproduct.
Renewables address CO2 as well as fuel-related toxins.

------
oceanswave
Being mostly cynical, but too bad nuclear power plant waste and byproducts
don’t aerosolize themselves and disperse widely in the atmosphere so that we
can ignore the effects

------
8bitsrule
It may be that one day, when humanity has had the time to solve the
technological problems, and to mature as a species, nuclear may see a (much
less expensive) comeback.

The time for this barely understood, infant technology had not yet come when
it was pushed hard because of the need to create bombs. A hard, broad look at
the psychopathy of those times makes it clear that MAD was not just a
strategy, but a confession too.

